# TETOUAN - Northern Morocco -



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tetouan its very green indeed... 



Slaoui said:


> Thank you Christos i love it ! :cheers:


Welcome :cheers1:


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Slaoui said:


>


Thats Leilas Island!!!:lol:
How did you get that pic?


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Tetwani said:


> Thats Leilas Island!!!:lol:
> How did you get that pic?


By a friend


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

*Little Tetuanies blond girl with her mother*









source google


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

McDonald's Tetouan 

Source: Google









Source: Flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Haha, Bessaha the McDonald's! héhé


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Haha, Bessaha the McDonald's! héhé



Merci :lol:, mais ça fait combien de temps que t'es pas venu à Tetouan?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Slaoui said:


>


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tetwani said:


> Merci :lol:, mais ça fait combien de temps que t'es pas venu à Tetouan?


Euhhh 5 ou 6ans je pense mais je savais qu'il y avait un Mcdo labas haha, j'ai un oncle à Tetouan et je suis très pote avec ma cousine...!


----------



## metrofan (Jan 29, 2006)

Bonsoir!

Greetings from Madrid for this stunnig city. My mother was born there, but after they come to Madrid, so I have been sometimes walking those streets. 

What about the new Highway between Sebta & Tetouan?? Two years ago it was under construction, but I don't know if it's been finished... 

Bye!


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

metrofan said:


> Bonsoir!
> 
> Greetings from Madrid for this stunnig city. My mother was born there, but after they come to Madrid, so I have been sometimes walking those streets.
> 
> ...


Finished last June









Source Google (photo d'avant l'ouverture de l'autoroute à la circulation)

11 dirhams from Sebta to Tetouan (1 euro more or less)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Cool, je ne savais pas!


----------



## CODM (Jul 11, 2008)

Tetwani said:


> source google


that was the girl mistaken for maddie the scotish little girl dispeared in 2007 in portugal the one who reported her was a stupid idiot spaniard tourist who thaught it must be maddelene since she looks simmilar plus in morocco their is no blond hair people so their must be some mystery behind this girl . what is even funny the spanish tourist who took that picture was very dark skinned her self:nuts:and insisted if she was spanish quite dark skinned how possibly would it be likely to see a real fair skinned moroccan person with blonde hair . typical stupid spanish tourist who just proofs how majority of spaniards thinks simmilar as her and can't even speak any other language than their own crap of spanish language.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

CODM said:


> that was the girl mistaken for maddie the scotish little girl dispeared in 2007 in portugal the one who reported her was a stupid idiot spaniard tourist who thaught it must be maddelene since she looks simmilar plus in morocco their is no blond hair people so their must be some mystery behind this girl . what is even funny the spanish tourist who took that picture was very dark skinned her self:nuts:and insisted if she was spanish quite dark skinned how possibly would it be likely to see a real fair skinned moroccan person with blonde hair . typical stupid spanish tourist who just proofs how majority of spaniards thinks simmilar as her and can't even speak any other language than their own crap of spanish language.


I agree that the spanish tourist which called the police in Spain was a dumb:bash:.

On the other hand, not only spanish people imagine moroccans as touaregs living in the desert, but several people in the world think that morocco is a big marrakech which is only an old medina and a souk (gueliz doesn't exist in their minds, even for those who visited the red city!!!hno.

And all of that, as we (moroccans) know is false.
I disagree with you on the last part, because there're many spanish which are very nice people and similar to us, in that typical mediterranean way of life.:cheers:


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic Slaoui ^^


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

I have had some american thinking morocco was in south america !! lol
and a couple though morocco was a communist country 
another one told me do they have cars there or eveyone has cammel there ?
how dumb can u be 
these people some of them have a college degree !! 
I am shocked


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Some Americans are so stupid!


----------



## BaRrZaKh (Jul 15, 2007)

Slaoui said:


>


Nice picture!!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

karim aboussir said:


> I have had some american thinking morocco was in south america !! lol
> and a couple though morocco was a communist country
> another one told me do they have cars there or eveyone has cammel there ?
> how dumb can u be
> ...


:lol: sad but funny


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

^^ yeah when I tell people I'm of Moroccan origin I usually get a blank stare. In the U.S. most people seem to think I'm from Latin America. But not everyone is like this...:lol:

but because I am tall (6ft 2) some people don't think I could be from Latin America, because I guess they think they are all short, lol.


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

and what do they say if you tell them your muslim? :lol:


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

A tall dashing muslim who looks latin american? I think their heads would explode! :lol:
well religion isn't super important for me, I just try to be a decent guy and I think that works for most people.


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

intensivecarebear said:


> A tall dashing muslim who looks latin american? I think their heads would explode! :lol:
> well religion isn't super important for me, I just try to be a decent guy and I think that works for most people.


:rofl:


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

*tetuan pix*

Antiguo zoco









Feddane









Croisement autoroute 









MAT (antiguo escudo)

















Marina Beach









Early in the morning









Plaza Primo

























Touristical ads









Jews of Tetuan









"Les Muletiers de Tetouan" par Eugène Delacroix









Source Google


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

*TETOUAN COAST*

Smir Lake









Kabila



























Al Amin beach









Cabo Negro































































Marina Smir


























Source Flickr


Cabo Negro









East Tetuan empty beaches


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Tetwani said:


> Tétouan was founded in the 3rd century BC. by Romans in the site of Tamuda.(Arabic: تطوان (meaning eyes in the Berber language)), also spelled Tetuan (in Spanish), sometimes Tettawen or Tettawan.
> 
> epper:
> 
> ...


Hola, Tetu'an me parece una ciudad muy linda que guard'o bastante su aspecto espa~nol. 
En una foto aparece una (ex?)iglesia en una plaza redonda con palmeras. 
Que' hay ahora en ese edificio, es ahora una mezquita (poco probable, ya que tiene a'un la cruz cristiana) o sirve para otra cosa? 
A'un se habla espa~nol en Tetu'an? 

Nice place, Tetu'an, preserved its Spanish aspect. 
What is today in the church-looking building in the round square with the cross still on it? 
Do Tetua'n citizens still speak Spanish?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes they still speak spanish!
I miss Tetouan!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice looking coastline! Hope to visit some day.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

domtoren said:


> Hola, Tetu'an me parece una ciudad muy linda que guard'o bastante su aspecto espa~nol.
> En una foto aparece una (ex?)iglesia en una plaza redonda con palmeras.
> Que' hay ahora en ese edificio, es ahora una mezquita (poco probable, ya que tiene a'un la cruz cristiana) o sirve para otra cosa?
> A'un se habla espa~nol en Tetu'an?
> ...


Sigue siendo una Iglesia, se celebran misas y hasta bodas ahi (españoles de la peninsula o de Ceuta y Marroquies cristianos). por otro lado, las iglesias de los pueblos vecinos de Tetuan han cerrado por falta de gente (la de Martil ahora es una biblioteca)

Tetuan es la ciudad donde mas se habla español de todo el pais, tenemos 5 centros educativos que dependen del gobierno de españa y tenemos la comunidad de españoles mas importante del pais junto con Tanger.


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

karim aboussir said:


> I have had some american thinking morocco was in south america !! lol
> and a couple though morocco was a communist country
> another one told me do they have cars there or eveyone has cammel there ?
> how dumb can u be
> ...





CasaMor said:


> Some Americans are so stupid!


I wouldn't call them stupid and it really depends on where you go in the US. In any case my impression was always that even the uninformed Americans were pretty unassuming and curious. 

Great pictures of Tetouan by the way kay:


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Tetwani said:


> Sigue siendo una Iglesia, se celebran misas y hasta bodas ahi (españoles de la peninsula o de Ceuta y Marroquies cristianos). por otro lado, las iglesias de los pueblos vecinos de Tetuan han cerrado por falta de gente (la de Martil ahora es una biblioteca)
> 
> Tetuan es la ciudad donde mas se habla español de todo el pais, tenemos 5 centros educativos que dependen del gobierno de españa y tenemos la comunidad de españoles mas importante del pais junto con Tanger.


Hola, hay Marroquíes cristianos? De dónde provienen? Son descendientes de espeñoles quienes se nacionalizaron marroquí? me dijeron que es extremadamente raro que los musulmanes se convierten al cristianismo. 
Apereció una imagen de un libro sobre judíos de Tetuán. Aún hay hoy en día judíos en Tetuán? Parece que antes los judíos emigrados de España por causa de las persecuciones de la Inquisición eran bienvenidos en el Norte de África y en Turquía. Hasta hubo un caso en Rodas (Grecia, hasta el siglo XIX territorio otomano) que estaba ocupada por los nazis en la II Grande Guerra Mundial en el que el cónsul de Turquia otorgaba la nacionalidad turca a judíos de la isla, como Turquía estaba neutra podían salir de Grecia y salvarse la vida, y el imán de la mezquita local (hubo también musulmanes en Rodas) ocultaba los libros sagrados de la sinagoga. O sea, judíos y musulmanes no tenían siempre relaciones conflictivas. 
Marruecos participó en la II Guerra Mundial?


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Yes they still speak spanish!
> I miss Tetouan!


Les portes de la villes sont grandes ouvertes!!
T'es le bienvenue:cheers:


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

MoroccanChica said:


> I wouldn't call them stupid and it really depends on where you go in the US. In any case my impression was always that even the uninformed Americans were pretty unassuming and curious.
> 
> Great pictures of Tetouan by the way kay:


Thank you


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

domtoren said:


> Hola, hay Marroquíes cristianos? De dónde provienen? Son descendientes de espeñoles quienes se nacionalizaron marroquí? me dijeron que es extremadamente raro que los musulmanes se convierten al cristianismo.
> Apereció una imagen de un libro sobre judíos de Tetuán. Aún hay hoy en día judíos en Tetuán? Parece que antes los judíos emigrados de España por causa de las persecuciones de la Inquisición eran bienvenidos en el Norte de África y en Turquía. Hasta hubo un caso en Rodas (Grecia, hasta el siglo XIX territorio otomano) que estaba ocupada por los nazis en la II Grande Guerra Mundial en el que el cónsul de Turquia otorgaba la nacionalidad turca a judíos de la isla, como Turquía estaba neutra podían salir de Grecia y salvarse la vida, y el imán de la mezquita local (hubo también musulmanes en Rodas) ocultaba los libros sagrados de la sinagoga. O sea, judíos y musulmanes no tenían siempre relaciones conflictivas.
> Marruecos participó en la II Guerra Mundial?


Hay marroquies cristianos (0,5% de la poblacion, catolicos) que provienen mayoritariamente de familias extranjeras que emigraron a Marruecos.
En el Norte de Marruecos hay una pequeña comunidad de catolicos que son perfectamente marroquies.
Oficialmente, no hay marroquies evangelizados, pero los periodicos dicen que podrian hasta alcanzar un 1% de la sociedad.

La comunidad judia sefardi mas importante del mundo es la Marroqui, por desgracia, la mayoria se fue a vivir a Israel, Canada, Francia y latinoamerica (son 5.000.000 marroquies judios en el mundo), la comunidad judia marroqui es muy antigua,y se enriquecio mucho con la venida de la comunidad judia portuguesa y española cuando lo de la inquisicion.

Marruecos en la segunda guerra mundial estaba bajo protectorado frances, y el rey Mohamed V siempre estuvo en el bando de los aliados. Marruecos envio cientos de miles de soldados y de entre ellos, 85.000 soldados del Reino murrieron en la liberacion de corcega (contra Italia) y Francia (contra los alemanes).
Los soldados marroquies no estaban en el desembarco norte (el famoso desembarco de normandia) si no en la costa mediterranea de francia "desembarco de province" y esa estrategia tenia como objetivo, el de cojer en tenazas al enemigo nazi y neutralizar Italia.


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

El Jebha


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

After watching those last photos, i know that Tetouan is a great city :cheers: and also beautiful scenery, landscapes too


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> After watching those last photos, i know that Tetouan is a great city :cheers: and also beautiful scenery, landscapes too


Thnx


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

domtoren said:


> Nice place, Tetu'an, preserved its Spanish aspect.
> What is today in the church-looking building in the round square with the cross still on it?
> Do Tetua'n citizens still speak Spanish?




Zit gewoon een kerk in...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ In English please

Welcome @Tetwani :cheers1:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah prefer to use english so everybody can understand


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Redalinho said:


> Kabila
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Redalinho said:


>





Mister79 said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Redalinho said:


>


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

great pics of marina smir i love it


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last building is really very nice  those "oval" windows looking great


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The last building is really very nice  those "oval" windows looking great


Its the "Instituto Cervantes" = The Spanish Institute


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

good one..


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Edit


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Source: Flickr - al andalus


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Source: Flickr









Source: Flickr


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

source: flickr


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice updated pics of Tetouan :cheers: those fountains and the garden are beautiful


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

TETOUAN Music


----------

